# Gerald Finley



## Oreb

Having seen him now in the Glyndebourne _Meistersinger _and the ROH _Parsifal _(in which he was by far, far, far the best thing), and having revelled in his Schumann and Ravel and Barber song discs on Hyperion ...

I pronounce myself a fan of this wonderful singer.


----------



## Itullian

Shouldn't we have this in the Opera forum so opera fans will see it?


----------



## DavidA

I have him as the Count in the Covent Garden in Figaro. Very good indeed in a fine production.

He was not so good, however, in the Glyndebourne Don Giovanni. Mind you that production was not good at all and hindered both the singers and the drama. But he certainly did his best in trying dramatic circumstances!


----------



## Oreb

Itullian said:


> Shouldn't we have this in the Opera forum so opera fans will see it?


 I wasn't sure and since a couple of threads I have started in the past have been moved I thought I would play safe


----------



## Aramis

There's also excellent _Nozze di Figaro_ from Glyndebourne where he plays the title role. The rest of cast (at least the important characters) is also very good and it's one of the best Figaros on DVD for me.


----------



## Yardrax

By coincidence, I just got the Glyndebourne Meistersinger a couple of days ago. Only listened to the finale on Youtube so far when comparing versions, looks set to be pretty decent though.


----------



## Oreb

I think the _Meistersinger _is a delightful production - GF makes a younger than usual, and thereby more poignant, Sachs and - speaking frankly - the Eva and Magda both make for aural *and *eye candy.


----------

